# Elbow HyperExtension?



## Kenpoist (Mar 9, 2005)

I was working on a rear bear hug defense the other night - Spiriling Twig for you Kenpo students - and my classmate went a little too far on the arm break portion of the technique, thus popping my elbow and causing a severe hyperextension.

Anyone had any similiar injuries? How long did it take to get strength back? Good exercises? Helpful tips?

So far - per doctor's orders - I am immobilizing the elbow, taking ibuprofen and using ice and heat. I hope it heals soon, so I can start training hard again.


----------



## bdparsons (Mar 9, 2005)

Follow the instructions of your doctor. Rest it a good long while. When the pain stops being nearly constant begin SLOWLY working the limb's natural range of motion. Stay away from any kind of resistance exercises until you're almost back to normal. Depending on the severity, it's gonna be a 3-6 months before it's back to any semblence of normalcy.

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------

